# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Lucien Levy-Dhurmer

## nimf

Piktor francez, ka jetuar gjate viteve 1865-1953, simbolist.  Pastelet i ka perfeksionuar, portrete i ka shume te vecanta.  enjoy...


The gust of wind

----------


## nimf

Harmony in Blue - variation on "La Sonate au clair du lune"

----------


## ornament

Tamam piktura Çifuti, me kursim emocional.
Nimfe kam nje pytje; pse ka ngel anonim ky piktori, si mendon ti?

----------


## nimf

ornament,
c'fare do te thuash me anonim?  ka shume piktore qe si kane arritur librat e art 101, po s'do te thote qe si njef askush.

kursimi emocional eshte bukuri me vete...edhe relative...

pershendetje,

ps:  nje mbrojte me e fuqishme kundrejt Lucienit i takon nje adhuruesi me te vjeter se une  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ornament

Anonim, desha te thosha qe i bie anes e anes, jo perballe e me burreri subjektit. Prandaj eshte i panjohur. Kuptohet dhe ai ka admiruesit e vet, INTELIGJENCIAN.
Sot eshte ne mode, te pelqesh anonimet ne Art, kjo te merret per shije te holle e ndjenja delikate. Gjithashtu s'te shkakton as dhimbje ne bark.

Problemi eshte se jeta i perbuz anonimet, i hedh tej. Ne klasifikojme ne me pak e me shume, ne te mire e te keq, ne me peshe e pa peshe, ne te madh e te vogel. Nuk mund ti duam te gjitha njesoj, me te njejten dashuri. Te pelqesh Lucienin (as emrin se ka per te rendesishem) eshte te mosbesosh tek FORCA, tek VITALITETI, tek FUQIA e jetes, per rrjedhoje as tek e jotja, te pelqesh ate do te thote, te admirosh pafuqine, flune, dyshimin, boshllikun, do te thote te pajtohesh me DESHTIMIN.
Per nje femer inteligjente si ty Nimf, kjo eshte me te vertet gjunah.


ps, me thene te drejten s'e prisja pergjigjen tende te shtunes, i thashe vetes te henen ne mengjez ndoshta, sidoqofte marr kenaqsi kur bisedoj me ty NIMF.

----------


## Fiori

Ornament cdo te thote te pelqesh Lucienin do te thote mos besosh tek FORCA ? Pse forca me cilet emra njihet..._(Besnik hyn tek emrat "forcore" apo "dobesore"???)_...per me teper e keni klasifikuar si "anonim" kur ai si artist studiohet ne shume shkolla ne USA _(mos harroni qe librat nuk jane te njejta ne te gjitha shkollat)_...

Ne pikturat me lart ai nxjerr qarte feminilitetin, e karakterit femer te gershetuar me stinet e vitit, natyren...natyra ajo e cila nuk mund te jete asnjehere e vdekur (por gjithmone vitale).

Ke quan njeri me peshe ti ??? - Edhe nena e dy femijeve eshte njeri me peshe edhe pse ti apo une mund te ndodhe qe nuk e njohim. E nese e njohim dhe e permendim kjo nuk do te thote se eshte per hir te inteligjences tone por vetem sepse fati na ka rene ta kemi kete nene komshie ne pallat...me kupton apo eshte shume "anonim" ky shpjegim per ty??  _(nuk kam lexuar shkrime te tuat ne forum dhe nuk kam krijuar ndonje ide rreth tipit tend gjithsesi...)_

Nuk dua tu mbush mendjen njerzve qe ajo cfare besoj une qendron me lart se besimi i tjetrit, njerzit jane si milingona ndersa opinionet jane dyfish sa to, thjesht me vjen keq kur njerzit standartizojne inteligjencen dhe artin...  


Pershendetje

----------


## ornament

Fiori mesazhi im qe me teper i llojit personal, ai i drejtohej posaçerisht Nimf, ndryshe nuk do kisha shkrujt. 
Une e di qe njerezit jane te lire te pelqejne ç'te duan, kjo eshte puna e tyre. Ata (te shumtet) kete e konsiderojne liri zgjedhjeje si dhe pjese perberese te demokracise.
Gjithashtu te gjykosh pikturen eshte me veshtire se te kuptosh Niçen, ose teorine e Relativitetit. Duhet qe ajo te te jete familjare, dua te them si buka qe ha. 
Duhet qe jeta tende te jete e lidhur veç me te, kushti kryesor.

Sa per keqardhjen tende ndaj STANDARTIZIMEVE ne ART, kjo eshte domosdoshmeri, selektivitet natyral i jetes (lexo Darvinin te març vesh), ndryshe s'do te kishte pasur muze, por veç Kazanet e Plerave, atje do ti gjenim te gjitha bashke, portretet e Van Gogut me gazetat e Artit, ato te Lucienit bashke me ato te Pikassose, etj, etj.
Ne shtepi tende, ku i vendos stolite (vareset e floririt) ti Fiori, bashke me kepucet ne garderobe apo ne vend tjeter dhe pse?
Pse duhet qe ne Art te zgjedhesh ndryshe nga si vepron ne jete, pse do vetem nje mashkull ti Fiori, dhe jo gjith djemt e lagjes nga pak. Pse ne ket rast je selektive, pa te ardh aspak keq.
Tani neqofte se per ty, Lysieni eshte piktori i vetmi, me i mire, ai qe ti ke zgjedh per jete (si burri) ai qe ti mbush skutat e shpirtit me frumezim pa te lend vend per tjeter, pse ai s'njihet nga te tjere si i tille, eshte faji tyre apo faji tend, kush ka ketu te drejte. Ky eshte thelbi.

----------


## Fiori

Paskam ngaterruar adrese une. Po heren tjeter kur ke mesazhe personale dergoi tek MP mos i nxirr ne publik se ketu eshte diskutim i hapur per te gjithe. 

Ne lidhje me pjesen tjeter te komentit e shikoj qe nuk po ja vlen me te shkruaj...

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## peoples

Me pelqeu hyrja dhe shkembimi i mendime ne lidhje me artin apo me menyren sesi mbetemi gjithnje te vegjel perballe veprave artistike,shikohet qe "sje me e vogel e ste marrin perdore per akullore" edhe pse je teper modeste ne inteligjencen tende.Standartizimi eshte perfeksion i bindjeve te qarta qe ka njeriu?
Por krenohem me debatet teper terheqese madje joshese te opinionisteve per artin dhe pikturen.Por me mire duhet te dine se tek buka ka karbohidrate te dobishme per shendetin,po tek Arti cfare ka?Ndryshim apo krahasim me dicka qe ne se njohim por e ndjejme,pa perkthim?

Cdo gje te bukur miqte e mi,dhe shikoni me tepr rendesine e artit ne lidhje me emancipimin tuaj ne fushen artistike qe eshte e pafund.
AP.

----------


## ornament

Fiori pergjigja jote ishte me e ulet se pretendimet e tua, vertet dem. Ti je ndjere e fyer, per kete s'eshte faji im. Gjithashtu kjo ka sjelle moskuptim te postit tim, qe duhet thene ishte pjese e nje strategjie te caktuar.
Une Fiori nuk mund te dua njesoj, une seleksionoj gjithnje e gjithçka KURDOHERE, duke qene i NDERGJEGJSHEM per kete. Ndersa ti gjithashtu seleksionon (sipas menyres tende) duke mos qene "e ndergjegjshme" per kete. Ketu eshte diferenca ndermjet nesh.
Zgjedhja ime drastike ndermjet teje dhe Nimf, shkaktoi furi tek ty, mosaprovim, fyerje, reagim jodinjitoz. Sidoqofte ti kuptove se keshtu ndodh kudo ne jete, po ashtu edhe ne ART. Ne jemi te pameshirshem kur zgjedhim, ne vrasim, masakrojme, prandaj ne ato fusha qe s'na interesojne mundohemi te jemi asnjeanes, te kemi deshira te gjera e te papercaktuara, si ti dhe Nimf ne fushen e Artit. Per ju te dyja Arti eshte nje hobi, kalim i kohes se lire, menyre edukimi, ai nuk do te thote Jete, Gjak, Vuajtje, Ngadhnjim, Pushtet, prandaj gjykimi juaj ne ket fushe eshte i mangut, i papercaktuar, flu, pa peshe.

Me kujtohet kur kthehet nje nxenes ne Tirane pasi pa Velaskezin ne Paris. Ai filloi te tregonte se sa shume e kish pelqyer. Atehere profesori e pyt; A s'te ra te fiket kur e pe. Kjo tregon fare mire per standartizimin dhe te PELQIMIT, pra te ndjenjes.

ps, mesazhet personale i di dhe une, po nje femer si Nimf e ka gjithmone kutine plot, e une jam pothuajse gjithmone i fundit i rradhes.  :buzeqeshje: 
pastaj as Nimf s'i kishte me PM postimet e saj.

gjithe te mirat per ty, e duke lene deren hapur per diskutim.

----------


## peoples

Jam AP.,besoj e ke pak te qarte se kush jam edhe pse jam nje personazh artificial per te tjeret,por une lexoj mendime teper artificiale ne lidhje qe ti jep ne Art.Teper i stampes klasike,madje fare manieriste.Teper determinant dhe i sigurt per ate qe shpreh kur te ushtruarit dhe te pasurit dhuntine per te nxjerre nje objekt me vlera artistike estetikisht te kohes kerkon qe te jesh teper i hapur.
Ti thua per Velazques,te fiket apo jo kur Ai e shikoj ne Paris?E shikoj apo thjesht i dha nje veshtrim te shpejte,te terthorte,ashtu qorrazi sa per nivel personal?Une e kam dhene ne provim V.dhe veprat e tij me te rendesishmen "Las Meninas" e,skam provuar asnje lloj pershtjellimi,thjesht kam arritur te kuptoj se i perket historise dhe asgje me teper.
Me fal qe te bej te humbesh kohe por,nje kritike eshte nje detyrim qe i kemi njeri-tjetrit ne keto rrethana qe komunikojme dhe jo nevoje,prandaj erespektoj polemiken me Kryetaren Fioralba,edhe pse nuk arrin te qendroje ne nje nivel vleresimi koherent.koherenca s'ekziston eshte nje utopi.
Ap.

----------


## ornament

Alban, s'me ke kuptuar, megjithese une shprehem pothuajse gjithmone duke dhene shembuj. Ja nje i tille.

Nje nene i vdes ne nje aksident, burri dhe djali saj i vetem. Me ta marre vesh ajo, pret damarret, shtrohet ne spital, me vone e çmendur perfundon ne çmendine.

Nje gruas tjeter te ngjajshme, i ndodh e njejta gje, ajo u çon lule te varri, mban te dyzetat e pas nje viti martohet me nje tjeter burre e ben nje tjeter femi.

Kush nga te dyja e donte burrin dhe djalin me fort, si mendon ti Alban. Imagjino sikur te vinin te dyja perpara teje duke te treguar se sa fort i donin te vetet.

Keshtu dhe me shembullin e Velaskezit. Ai djali po tregonte mrekulline qe kishte ndjere perpara tablove te tija. Profesori me "te fiket" deshi ti tregonte, se ne çfare mase ai e adhuronte Velaskezin, nje adhurim i tille vinte thellesisht nga shpirti, apo nga rrethanat, Parisi, Luvri, dritat, librat e historise, etj, etj. 

Kete desha ti tregoj dhe Nimf-es  :buzeqeshje: , sa ajo e pelqente Dhurmerin, ne çfare shkalle dhe perse, çfare ka ne artin e tij, si dhe pse ai ka kaluar pa u vene re nga bota. Perfitoj nga rasti te them qe personat me popullore (te famshem) ne bote, sot e kesaj dite mbeten dy piktore, Da Vinçi dhe Pikaso.

Tani kam nje pyetje per ty, Alban. Pse u veshen japonezet me kostum, dhe jo anglezet me kimono? Kuptohet pasi njohen njeri tjetrin.

----------


## Fiori

I/e dashur ornament duke filluar qe nga fjalia e pare ne pergjigjet e tua ti flet ne emrin tim, ne emrin e pretendimeve te mia, pretendime qe ti nuk e di si mund ti kesh kuptuar, pervec nje mundesie te rralle qe ti me njeh mua me shume se nga nje pergjigje ne forum.

Ti fillon flet per Kinen kur ketu ishim duke folur per pikturat me lart, te cilat nuk e di ne cfare lloj mosnjohje apo "njohurie" nga ana jote ti i quan "cifute me kursim emocional" kur shume te rralle jane ata qe kane pare ato piktura dhe i kane pare si jo emocionale, gjithe bota femerore shprehet edhe ne nje ngjyre te vetme ne ato piktura,gjithcka vitale, gjithcka shume e njohur per dike qe ka lexuar qofte edhe dy rreshta me shume mbi artin se thjesht cfare shitet ne televizor.

Une jam e gatshme te pranoj kendveshtrimin tend ne lidhje me ato piktura, secili e shikon nje pikture "siperfaqesisht" apo akoma me thelle ashtu sic e shikon vete, sic e ndjen vete, nuk ka nevoje per mesim, kur ti nga ana tjeter ndihesh shume "superior" per te pranuar nje mendim te kundert me tendin. Kjo nga menyra sic e shikoj eshte thjesht "ngushtesi" ne te menduar, por normale. 

Arsyeja pse nuk dua te vazhdoj te jap mendimin tim ne lidhje me ato cfare ke shprehur (arsyeja pse me lart thashe se nuk ja vlen te vazhdoj me) eshte sepse i gjithe ky shpjegim i joti me shembuj niset nga nje vend tjeter i trupit, mendjes tende dhe i drejtohet jo artit por "personave ne vecanti", kthehesh shume personal ne ato qe thua dhe per mua eshte e veshtire te diskutoj ne menyre te tille. 

Mos mu drejto mua si njeri, apo dikujt tjeter me lart, mos u mundo te mbushesh mendje, fole per pikturen dhe cfare eshte siperfaqsore e vdekur apo joemocionale dhe atehere mund te vazhdojme diskutimin...per aq kohe sa ti vazhdon jep vleresime mbi ata qe shkruajne ketu, po te them nuk me fyen fare, thjesht me heq interesin per te vazhduar nje diskutim rreth piktures, apo artit. 


Pershendetje!

----------


## nimf

Supozoj qe te gjithe e kuptojme njeri tjetrin tashme, megjithate ndryshimet nuk zgjidhen dot.  Po mundohem vetem te kthehem prap ke Dhurmer.
Tani, ornament, c'fare une pashe ke Dhurmer, ajo qe me beri ta postoja ketu, eshte pak a shume ajo qe tha Fiori:  Pasqyrimi unik i femres perzier me natyren, portretet delikate, sidomos ai i Circe i cili eshte i preferuari im, edhe se fundi ideja e nderdhurjes se femres me qiellin (harmony in blue psh, edhe shume te tjera qe nuk jane postuar ketu.)  
Kjo ideja e fundit, e nderthurur me titullin muzikor qe ai ju ve pikturave te tilla, te ben te ndiesh femer, edhe te ndiesh ne ajer, edhe te kendosh me veten, te ndiesh e lehte, e lehte, nje puhize pothuaje, aq e lehte sa mund te penetrosh kudo, te cdokush, e cliruar nga gjithe pseudo-filozofite, edhe iluzionet e tipit mashkull.  :ngerdheshje:  
Fakti qe ai eshte deshtim per standartet e botes, nuk ndikon aspak ne shijet e mia artistike. 

Keshtu e shof une pikturen e tij, kendveshtrimi im eshte aq personal sa shume nuk mund ta kuptojne (sidomos meshkujt  :buzeqeshje:   )

Une jam shume kurioze per nje zberthim nga ana jote e boshkellut, mungeses se forces edhe vitalitetit te Dhurmer.  

Gjithmone kenaqesi,

----------


## ornament

nimf, ti je e hatashme, ju vajzat (edhe Fiori) keni shpirt delikat dhe ndjesi te holla, une ka nje here ja fus fare kot, e pranoj. Gjithashtu pranoj dhe kete tjetren, qe mund ta ndertosh lumturine e qenies edhe duke qene mbeshtetur ne Gabimin, TE PA VERTETEN, ne nje hije, ender, iluzion. Greket si pengoi "rrafshtesia" e tokes per te bere mrekullira.
Me teper se kenaqsi.

ps, sot s'kam kohe, patjeter do ta shpjegoj Dhurmerin, pasi te pyes dhe ate specialistin qe di vete. Ciao!

----------


## peoples

Kam kohe qe mesazhet e mia percjellin nje ritem te tille qe,realiteti eshte demaokratik(Bastard)dhe illusioni eshte aristokratik(Hyjnor).Por mungesa dhe ...
Paqe dhe fisnikeri miqte e mi.Larg nga realiteti,nje pikture s'mund te jete asnjehere reale edhe kur vizatohet ekzaktesisht nje portret apo peisazh.Aty gjendet forca,ngjyra,shpirti dhe transformimi delikat qe njeriu i ka bere natyres ...
AP.

----------


## ornament

Alban, ketu po flasim per Dhurmerin, ti te pelqen apo jo dhe pse? Kam pershtypjen se ato qe thua as vete si kupton.

----------


## Fiori

Megjithate do thoja cdo krijim eshte real, nuk ka se si nje krijim mos jete real, perderisa ne e shikojme edhe ai i cili e ka krijuar e ka pare diku (keshtu detyrohet disi) te na jape dhe ne mundesine e "shikimit". 

Ndersa ne lidhje me transformimin do thoja eshte me shume menyra si ai e shikon natyren se sa nje deshire per te transformuar ate (gjithmone nga kendveshtrimi im).

----------


## Fiori

Lucien Levy-Dhurmer nje nga simbolistet me te mire dhe te cuditshem (ne te njejten kohe), franceze. Mjeshter i pasteleve, piktor i skenave, portreteve dhe peisazheve Mesdhetare.

Nga viti 1879 ka studiuar vizatim dhe skulpture ne shkollat lokale ne Paris. Ne vitin 1886 takoi Raphael Collin i cili me pas u be mesuesi i tij. Nga viti 1887 deri ne 1895 jetoi ne Golfe Juan, ku punonte si dekorues i figurinave dhe objekteve prej porcelani. Artin klasik e zbuloi ne nje udhetim te tijen ne Itali. Kur u kthye ne Paris ne vitin 1869, ne ekspozitat e tij u paraqit nen nje emer-pseudo _(duke i shtuar emrit te tij dy shkronjat e fundit te mbiemrit te mamase (Goldhurmer))_ kete per tju shmangur disi ngaterreses me nje artist tjeter te asaj kohe te quajtur Lévy.

Stili karakteristik i tij, pati te njejtin admirim si nga publiku ashtu dhe nga artistet e tjere te asaj kohe. Gjithmone duke ju vene rendesi (akademike) detajeve te vogla, ai asimiloi dhe bashkengjiti njohurite e tij Impresioniste, duke krijuar pune ku harmonia magjepse e ngjyrave lidhet me idene dhe vizionin te cilin ai donte te transmetonte.

Mauclair, Soulier, De Miomandre ishin te magjepsur nga vlerat e tij madje Leon Thevenin Ja dedikoi librin e tij La Renaissance paienne (1898).

Pas vitit 1901 hoqi (pjeserisht) dore nga simbolizmi, pasi ketu bejne dallim nudot e femrave te cilat ilustronin muziken e Beethovenit, Faure dhe Debussy.

----------


## peoples

Pyetjet direkte gjithnje jane delikate dhe me vendosin ne pozite jo dhe aq te favorshme,pasi shpeshhere disa persona nuk arrijne te marrin mesazhet e qarta nga perdorimi i gjuhes(qe dikush me ironi e ka quajtur edhe fjalori i A.People..) e me tej se kaq.
Ti me pyet nese me pelqen piktura dhe nese jo pse?-Perderisa kam marre te shkruaj pikerisht ne kete teme nuk eshte se duhet t'i permbahem tematikes me fanatizem,mendoj se jam i lire te shpreh kudo e cfaredo mendimi tim apo mosaprovimin tim.
S'kam ndonje ngallezim per simbolistet apo per perfaqesuesit e klasikes ne Art.
Pikturat e L.s'eshte se me japin ndonje emocion pasi edukimi im artistik i perket tjeter fryme.
Per pergjigjet e personazheve qe ketu shkruajne mendoj se jane simpatike(edhe pse pak larg pergatitjes dhe influences qe ato mendojne te japin tek te tjere personazhe).
Si tipik ballkanik shqiptari ka harruar se nje imazh eshte i lidhur shtrenjte me te kaluaren,e,si e tille tema s'duhet te jete thjesht ne lidhje me kete,por me dicka me hapesirore.Thjesht me qendrime te qarta mbi temat qe tani na shqetesojne te gjitheve.
Ornament me ndje neqoftese dola jasht temes tuaj qe me aq dashuri e punon,por eshte nje transfusion mental kur shikon se ke miq kaq te interesuar per Artin per Artin dhe per kulturen(tradicionaliste) ne pergjithesi.
Ap.

----------

